# 

## Grathon

Witam,

Działka 25ar, jednak w przyszłości będzie dzielona na 11Ar i 10,5Ar, reszta to droga dojazdowa.
Na 11ar mam plan wybudowania 2 domków o powierzchni 35m2. Nie połączone. Zanim zacznę mam parę pytań.

1. MPZP (w załączniku wycinek z planu) - jaka jest maksymalna wysokość do kalenicy? Wybrany projekt domu, ma 6,58m do kalenicy.
Nie mogę dodać pliku - ale napiszę:
(...)pkt.1 przeznaczenie na zabudowę zagrodową z dopuszczeniem zabudowy mieszkaniowej jednorodzinnej.
(...) pkt.4 liczba kondygnacji nie może przekraczać dwóch, w tym użytkowe poddasze, wymagane dachy strome, symetryczne, kryte dachówką lub materiałem dachówkopodobnym.
2. Rozumiem, że najpierw buduję na zgłoszenie jako budynek gospodarczy, a później zmieniam sposób użytkowania, na dom jednorodzinny i płacę za zmianę XXX pieniędzy.
3. Dotyczy już samego ocieplenia ścian, fundamentów, podłóg. W załącznikach karty charakterystyki bloków piany PUR, nie natryskowa, ale w płytach. Chciałbym ją zastosować, tym bardziej że mam dobrą cenę za m2. Aktualnie to 33zł/m2. Czy piana o takich właściwościach spełni swoje zadanie?
Nie mogę dodać plików ale napiszę:
Fundamenty - wytrzymałość na ściskanie >150kPa, lambda 0,025
Podłogi - wytrzymałość naściskanie >200kPa, lambda 0,025




PS. nie mogę dodać załączników. Spróbuję później.
Edit. Inny komputer, inna przeglądarka, nie mogę dodać plików.

----------

